# Help Subwoofer Replacement



## PrarieChicken10 (Jan 26, 2021)

My Paradigm PDR-10 was making an awful noise so I pulled it apart and discovered this.
What are my best options of what to do next? Is there a new woofer I could buy that would be an “upgrade” from my current woofer? What replacement speaker should I be looking at? Or should I just get a repair kit?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

If the coil hasn't been damaged, then your best bet would be to replace the surround. Simply Speakers should be able to hook you up with a suitable surround replacement kit:
Simply Speakers - Official Speaker Repair Parts Page - Replacement Speaker Parts and Repair

Surround replacement is a simple and rewarding process. If you're unsure, you can watch how-to videos on their YouTube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/simplyspeakers/videos

I replaced the surround in my Paradigm PS-1200 and it worked perfectly.


----------

